# 关于中国管~我想给大家一点资料。



## dadan (Feb 21, 2012)

在中国。人们常用的皮筋是1745配合8MM钢珠 力气稍微小一点选择1842的皮筋。力气较大的可以选择2040或者1842的8根皮筋。


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

dadan said:


> 在中国。人们常用的皮筋是1745配合8MM钢珠	力气稍微小一点选择1842的皮筋。力气较大的可以选择2040或者1842的8根皮筋。


Yes i total agree??????????


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

dadan said:


> 在中国。人们常用的皮筋是1745配合8MM钢珠	力气稍微小一点选择1842的皮筋。力气较大的可以选择2040或者1842的8根皮筋。


I think you'd better speak english or nobody will understand.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

dadan said:


> 在中国。人们常用的皮筋是1745配合8MM钢珠	力气稍微小一点选择1842的皮筋。力气较大的可以选择2040或者1842的8根皮筋。


In China. People often use the rubber band is 1745 with the 8MM ball a little more strength to select the 1842's rubber band. Strength larger can select 2040 or 1842 of 8 rubber band.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

dadan said:


> 在中国。人们常用的皮筋是1745配合8MM钢珠	力气稍微小一点选择1842的皮筋。力气较大的可以选择2040或者1842的8根皮筋。


讲英语或没有人会理解你的意思。


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

在西洋人们是常用扁皮筋 有拉力小初速大的优点 要玩重弓的话把扁皮筋加层

In western world, people most use flat band, it has fair draw weight and high velocity adventage. want to play heavier draw weight slingshot, add another layer of flat band.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

yes?


----------

